# Serviced Offices in DMCC



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a Serviced Office in DMCC and wondered if anyone had any experience in this area. So far I've only found two companies offering this service :

Mayfair Executive Offices - in JBC2

"R" Serviced Offices - in Reef Tower

Has anyone first hand experience with either of the above, or know of any others in the area ?


----------



## Tameer (Jun 13, 2012)

Jager said:


> I'm looking for a Serviced Office in DMCC and wondered if anyone had any experience in this area. So far I've only found two companies offering this service :
> 
> Mayfair Executive Offices - in JBC2
> 
> ...


Hi Jager,

I am currently working for a company which is based at reef towers using the "R" Services, according to me their services great, hope this info helps


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

The other Free Trade Zone location that has been recommended to me is 'Dubai Internet City' (even though mine is not an internet based business ?). Does anyone have experience with serviced offices there ?


----------



## farrukhzeeshan (Jul 27, 2012)

DMCC have their own serviced offices as well, check with DMCC


----------

